# Teens F.m. Jones Angelus Bicycle



## dmk441 (May 23, 2016)

Here is a photo of my Teens era F.M. Jones Angelus from Los Angeles, CA. I am hoping to gather more info on F.M. Jones. For those of you who do a bit of research, please dig in the archives and let me know if you find anything else from the teens era and F.M. Jones out of Los Angeles. I have read in a different post that they sold Racycles in 1908, but know very little more about them. 

I'd like to thank those who contributed greatly to this project, specifically balloontyre for the opportunity, as well as ace for all the parts & help, & bricycle, mongeese, ohdeebee, underground bicycle shop, Thompson grips for parts towards this as well. These bikes don't come together without support from fellow hobbyists, much appreciated!


----------



## dmk441 (May 23, 2016)

Also, I'd like feedback on what other bikes people have seen this sprocket on.


----------



## dmk441 (May 23, 2016)

Barracuda was nice enough to send me a better image of this Miami Roadster ad with this sprocket on.


----------



## dmk441 (May 23, 2016)

badge image.


----------



## barracuda (May 23, 2016)

Sure looks like a Miami machine to me.

F.M. Jones certainly did plenty of business with Miami Cycle Mfg., and Merkel for that matter..

1910:





1913:





1918:





There's many more. I see the Angelus marque being sold as early as 1906 in Nevada, and by the following year in department stores in Oakland and San Bernadino. May have been a local west coast badge that was attached to a variety of bicycles, or may have always been a Miami product. Can't tell.

1906, Nevada:





1910, Hamburger's Department Store, Los Angeles:





Close up of above ad:


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2016)

Nice bike!


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 24, 2016)

dmk441 said:


> Also, I'd like feedback on what other bikes people have seen this sprocket on.
> 
> View attachment 320587



Mens Emblem bicycle Angola Ny...


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 24, 2016)

dmk441 said:


> Also, I'd like feedback on what other bikes people have seen this sprocket on.
> 
> View attachment 320587



Upon closer inspection they are  different as yours has another set of holes around the ring...Tom


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2016)

awesome find!


----------



## XBPete (May 24, 2016)

Great looking bike...kudos!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

Man, that thing came out lookin GREAT!  Love the Thompson grips too, I have em on 6 bikes and a box full of em waiting to go on others!  Beautiful job!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 25, 2016)

FM Jones had stores in LA, Oakland, Stockton, San Jose, Santa Ana and Pasadena.
If you ever want to sell or trade your bike, I collect California bicycles and related things.
Here a some badges from my collection. It appears that your bike was made by Emblem, which makes sense since it has the custom badge.


----------



## dmk441 (May 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the additional info, insight, and compliments. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. It would be nice to know, if it was in fact an emblem, and what other badges would fit this bike. Here's a photo of the bike from a little further distance, among some other friends while I was sorting the garage.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 20, 2022)

Just wanted to add to this thread a bit of interesting FM Jones surviving celluloid - @fat tire trader you ever seen reference to the "Orange Special Deluxe" ?


----------

